# Interior Colors



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Test drove a SEL premium over lunch today. I was surprisingly very happy with it! Did snap some picture of me crawling in and out of the 3rd row with ease. I can upload them a little later.

I am curious if anyone has seen the golden oak leather yet or the Shetland and Black v-tex?


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

blackgliguy said:


> Test drove a SEL premium over lunch today. I was surprisingly very happy with it! Did snap some picture of me crawling in and out of the 3rd row with ease. I can upload them a little later.
> 
> I am curious if anyone has seen the golden oak leather yet or the Shetland and Black v-tex?


I have the black vtex. Really like it. I've had VW leatherette in two previous VWs, which I've always liked, but they seem to have improved on it even more. More supple that before. Nice clean look.


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

I test drove an SEL Premium with the golden oak leather. Looks a lot better in person.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I got the black cloth in the Launch Edition. It does unfortunately show dust pretty quickly, however, it's not crazy hot when parked in the sun like the black leatherette is in my Golf TDI or the black leather in my Golf R -- so it's a better match for kiddo hauling. :thumbup:

http://imgur.com/a/PujeC


----------



## Mike From Idaho (Apr 5, 2017)

*Shetland*



blackgliguy said:


> Test drove a SEL premium over lunch today. I was surprisingly very happy with it! Did snap some picture of me crawling in and out of the 3rd row with ease. I can upload them a little later.
> 
> I am curious if anyone has seen the golden oak leather yet or the Shetland and Black v-tex?


The local dealer here in IF had a White SEL with the Shetland leather, awesome combination, but the Shetland is very beautiful, somewhat neutral, but not grayish and certainly not like the old Sonnenbeige that was too extreme (yellow).


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Sorry I should have been more specific with my 2nd ask. It looks like you can get a two tone leatherette option on the lower trims. I'm curious if anyone has seen that option out in the wild. Thanks!


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

*Black/Shetland Combination*



blackgliguy said:


> Sorry I should have been more specific with my 2nd ask. It looks like you can get a two tone leatherette option on the lower trims. I'm curious if anyone has seen that option out in the wild. Thanks!


My wife and I just bought an SEL, pure white with the Black/Shetland interior. Highly recommended. The only concern would be with stains on the light color interior; however, as it is leatherette it should be relatively easy to clean. Good luck with your search and your decision.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Fgv1it said:


> My wife and I just bought an SEL, pure white with the Black/Shetland interior. Highly recommended. The only concern would be with stains on the light color interior; however, as it is leatherette it should be relatively easy to clean. Good luck with your search and your decision.


You mind snapping a picture of it? I've searched and can't find anything. That the combo I am leaning towards...


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

*Black/Shetland Pictures*



blackgliguy said:


> You mind snapping a picture of it? I've searched and can't find anything. That the combo I am leaning towards...


Here are a few shots of our car. First, an overall three-quarter view from the front:









Next, the interior from the driver's door:









The interior, front:









Second row (Note the space!):









Finally, the third row:









After a few days of using the car and getting to know it, I have to say that it is by far the most practical vehicle that I can remember. How they manged to get so much room and convenience inside that body is just amazing.


----------



## tjnielsen (Nov 2, 2015)

*Lookin' good!*

I'll second that feeling. I crawled around in one at the dealer and the practicality/functionality of everything really impressed me.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Fgv1it said:


> Here are a few shots of our car. First, an overall three-quarter view from the front:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My biggest concern on that colour combo (looks beautiful btw) is not now when it's new, but 36 months from now when normal wear and tear adds in those minor scuff marks. How has VW trims done that way in other models for those that have it? My Honda has taken a beating and still looks pretty darn good 12 years in..... But I haven't owned a VW since a 96 Passat in the 90's that was basically an Audi A4 (and the build to go with it). So I don't have anything to compare to.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Drive by said:


> My biggest concern on that colour combo (looks beautiful btw) is not now when it's new, but 36 months from now when normal wear and tear adds in those minor scuff marks. How has VW trims done that way in other models for those that have it? My Honda has taken a beating and still looks pretty darn good 12 years in..... But I haven't owned a VW since a 96 Passat in the 90's that was basically an Audi A4 (and the build to go with it). So I don't have anything to compare to.


I have a 2011 CC with the leatherette and I absolutely hate it because its so freakin hot. In the summer, it makes leather seem like a cool AC blowing on your A$$. That said, the seats look as good as they did the day I bought the car.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

I've had black leatherette on Audi and VW. Both look almost like new. I highly recommend it for durability.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I'd like to see the seats themselves in a black/shetland two-tone like they had the first day the configurator went live.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

*Website for the color*



vwbugstuff said:


> I'd like to see the seats themselves in a black/shetland two-tone like they had the first day the configurator went live.



I had wanted to see this color option as well as we are about to order our Atlas. I contacted VW on their website and they sent me this link to see what the color was, it's better than the builder site's photo. I just wish this was a 360 degree view.

http://www.vw.com/models/atlas/section/colors/


----------



## CanadianJetta2.0T (Sep 14, 2006)

GTi_4_Life said:


> I test drove an SEL Premium with the golden oak leather. Looks a lot better in person.


Agreed. I have golden oak leather. In pictures I was ready to throw up... In real, it looks a lot better and gives a little colour to the cabin.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

I had black v-tex in my Passat. Really liked it. Holds up really well, and is easy to clean.

As for color, my wife liked the Shetland interior, but as soon as I commented that EVERYTHING was shetland color, she/we quickly went with black. The shetland would be nicer if the doors, dash, and other plastics were still black. 1, for looks, and 2, for wear and tear.

Golden Oak... I liked it, she hated... black it was. haha


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

vwbugstuff said:


> I'd like to see the seats themselves in a black/shetland two-tone like they had the first day the configurator went live.


The seats themselves are 100% shetland. The two tone happens on the door cards. Armrest lid is also black.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

We've had black or grey interior in every vehicle we've ever had, so it was time to change it up. We got golden-oak and really like it. This is a picture from just before we picked it up, shows it fairly well I think, not as orangey as the renders make it look.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

shawshank redemption said:


> The seats themselves are 100% shetland. The two tone happens on the door cards. Armrest lid is also black.



We went with the two-tone Black/Shetland and captain's chairs and totally dig it.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

We saw the 2 tone interior on a new Tiguan and liked it. I spent a lot of time looking at it. I feel it was better than Shetland alone. It grounded the footwells and door panels nicely. Ended up with platinum gray exterior so no choice to be made on interior. My close second choice was white with this 2 tone, but I feel white Atlases almost NEED R-Line to look great, and wife and I didn't want to pay for appearance package.

I found a pic online of the Atlas


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

CobaltSky said:


> We saw the 2 tone interior on a new Tiguan and liked it. I spent a lot of time looking at it. I feel it was better than Shetland alone. It grounded the footwells and door panels nicely Ended up with platinum gray exterior so no choice to be made on interior.
> 
> I found a pic online of the Atlas


The interior combos on the Tiguan and Atlas dont match up.

Atlas gets Shetland, Tiguan gets Storm gray. 

However, you could have gotten a Plat gray Tiguan with black OR storm gray interior.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

shawshank redemption said:


> The interior combos on the Tiguan and Atlas dont match up.
> 
> Atlas gets Shetland, Tiguan gets Storm gray.
> 
> However, you could have gotten a Plat gray Tiguan with black OR storm gray interior.


My mistake, I saw it on a 2017 Tig with red exterior. It was Two-tone Beige/Black V-Tex Leatherette. Looked very close to the 2 tone on the white atlas I posted above. Salesman pointed me to it on the lot when I asked what the 2 tone option on the Atlas looked like.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

Here is a link with a lot more interior pics:

http://m.bellevillevw.com/en/inventory/used/vehicle/2018/volkswagen/atlas/execline-3-6l-8sp-at-w-tip-4motion/5309226


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

CobaltSky said:


> My mistake, I saw it on a 2017 Tig with red exterior. It was Two-tone Beige/Black V-Tex Leatherette. Looked very close to the 2 tone on the white atlas I posted above.


Had to be an older Tiguan. Only current two tone is black/golden oak or black/saffron. 

Golden oak










orange


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

CobaltSky said:


> Here is a link with a lot more interior pics:
> 
> http://m.bellevillevw.com/en/invent...as/execline-3-6l-8sp-at-w-tip-4motion/5309226


Canada, eh? possibly different color combos up north


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

shawshank redemption said:


> Had to be an older Tiguan. Only current two tone is black/golden oak or black/saffron.


Hmm now you have me doubting myself enough to go looking. I believe this what I saw on a lot in January. Note the lower doors, footwells, and center console are all black.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

CobaltSky said:


> Hmm now you have me doubting myself enough to go looking. I believe this what I saw on a lot in January. Note the lower doors, footwells, and center console are all black.



Thats storm gray. Seats are not two tone.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

shawshank redemption said:


> Thats storm gray. Seats are not two tone.


Ah thanks for clarifying. The Atlas seats in the Shetland/Black combo are also not 2 tone. Just the bits I mentions and showed in the pics above.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

CobaltSky said:


> Ah thanks for clarifying. The Atlas seats in the Shetland/Black combo are also not 2 tone. Just the bits I mentions and showed in the pics above.


Yeah weird VW stuff. They call the Atlas two tone but not any other cars.


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

Wish I would have had as many options as you guys, I just went with what I could find. Happy with my White/Shetland combo, but there weren't many options at the price I wanted to pay.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

